# A Big Thankyou



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

The mouse Fancy has not changed. I must say a really big thankyou to all the Fanciers that have helped me with stock in my Restart, All stock has arrived and have settled in well. The messages from old friends of encouragement and support have been overwhelming. 
it Was one hell of a mouse Train and thinking of a comment as very old mate said to me, there is something very special about the mouse fancy that is lacking in other fancies. 
I will be contacting each and every one of you that has helped with special thanks and am so looking forward to Coming to the shows. The arrival of my Mice was suitably celebrated. I am moving house in a day or two and will lose my Broadband for a couple of weeks but intend to make full use of it untill then. Gary. 07595713954


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

As a quick add on to the above, as I do see the funny side of things, I recall commenting on a post about how rare it is to get bitten by a mouse. What happened when I picked up the first mouse? yep.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

As the driver of the round the houses mouse train it falls on me to say the running around was well worth it!. Gary looked after us and we had a fantastic few days on the island. Suitably celebrated??? its gonna take me a week or two to get over it!. Hope to return the hospitality asap. Watch out at Harrogate as there will be two carrot crunchers (sorry three got to include Sam the honourary cruncher) from Weston super mare showin em how its done. Welcome back Gary.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Gary are you coming over for Harrogate?

I wanna try and come still but i have to wait and see. Want to bring the other half with me, but it means both of us missing a weekend of work and as we are both Taxi drivers its not exactly easy.

I hope you have great fun breeding some winners out of the mice i have sent over on the mouse train of the west. Thank you for my present and thank you phil for my fudge YUM YUM YUM!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I will be coming to Harrogate, and if I cant breed winners from the fab stock you sent then I will want shooting. lol. undoubtedly you have been filled in on the level of necessary celebration, and the belting out of numerous Elvis songs (He was a bit famous and still is ) at 3am. lol that was a right wonderfull few days.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

One might well bite if one was transferred from place to place in a odd container, passed off in various degrees of sun or dark, cold or warm. But the poor thing is settling in soon, after your upcoming move, and it'll be OK....and so will you and your poor chomped fingie. It'll all be good; I'm as jealous as can be. A few of us US breeders had tried to plot something like this, and the only sensible thing presented was for us all to meet in Las Vegas for a Mid-American Rodent Roundup and Rodeo.

The spouse and I still brainstorm a pilgrimage to see mugwumpr in her native habitat, which is right in the middle of Canada.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Yer sorry about my mouse biting you, you must have smelt funny lol


----------

